# Positive or evap



## KatyR

Help... Never used cb early detection before.
Positive or evap?
11dpo


----------



## KatyR

Maybe better photo


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks positive :)


----------



## HLx

That's a definite positive hun :) congratulations


----------



## Aphy

Looks positive to me. Congratulations!


----------



## Bellaloo12

Thats so clear. Yes looks positive to me. Congratulations x


----------

